# Prices and Postal charges - Smokey Barn - UPDATE



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Royal Mail has moved the goal posts again so we've taken this opportunity to review the whole pricing and weight structure at Smokey Barn.

A lot of the previous Royal Mail price brackets have been removed and it's now a flat rate of £3 to send a small parcel up to 1Kg.

In this case, to maximise efficiency within the new weight bracket, what we've done in INCREASED the size of our bags to 300gs at NO EXTRA COST to you. This means you can now buy 3 x 300g bags of coffee for a postal price of just £3.







:good:

We also have a few selection packs on the website which were tipping the scales at 1.25KG taking it into the £6.85 postal category. So what we've done is reduced the size of these bags from 250g to 175g, bringing the scales below 1Kg and into the £3 postal rate. Because the amount of coffee in these selection packs has reduced, so has our price. Example:

The Africa selection pack was (£21.49 + £6.50p&p) is now (£14.99 + £3p&p) a total reduction of £10! for a loss of only 375g of coffee.







:good:

Because of all these savings we've had to remove the options to buy 500g and 1Kg bags at discounted rates.

I've now made these changes to the website and it should all run smoothly, but if there are any early day hiccups, please let me know and I'll do my best to get it fixed asap. Feedback always welcome.

Kind regards

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thankyou for the clear explaination Chris

Just shows how the volatility of pricing and restricve banding for postal services can influence the ability to offer products to the public at realistic prices.

In this instance the changes seem to bring about a number of improvements and flexibility in pricing.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes if you shop clever it can be a great improvement. The problems occur when you want to buy more than 3 bags of 300gs. Perhaps I could look into having two bag sizes, including 175g, that way people could buy 5 x 175g or 3 x 300g, for the same postal price.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Great news, will be placing an order when I get back from holiday!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

im confused though... couldnt you still offer 500g or 1kg bags? surely they would still work under the £3 postage rule?

e.g. 1x 1kg bag could still work out to be a better deal than 3x300g bags?

i could be missing something though


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

shrink said:


> im confused though... couldnt you still offer 500g or 1kg bags? surely they would still work under the £3 postage rule?
> 
> e.g. 1x 1kg bag could still work out to be a better deal than 3x300g bags?
> 
> i could be missing something though


You're missing the weight of the packaging


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Exactly


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

ach.. i'd accept 950g in a kilo bag


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Cheers Chris.. I know too well about the frustrations of posting with Royal Mail. I much prefer your options now and will defo be buying from you again


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Cheers Chris.. I know too well about the frustrations of posting with Royal Mail. I much prefer your options now and will defo be buying from you again


Glad to hear it









Also want to add that we've now included the 175g option for all coffees. Because of this I've removed the selection packs (as you may as well make up your own selection pack 5x175g).


----------

